# Preorder: You can now preorder the Canon EOS R system and other new Canon gear



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 12, 2018)

> Our exclusive affiliate partner Adorama now has the Canon EOS R system and other new Canon gear available for preorder.
> *Canon EOS R Camera and Kits*
> 
> Canon EOS R Body $2299
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## 6degrees (Sep 12, 2018)

Can $299 filter be used for ND filter as well? What is the difference between $299 filter and $399 filter? They look identical. B&H indicates $299 for 3443C002:
Can third party Canon EF lenses, like Zeiss Milvus series, work seamlessly with those filters?


----------



## nitram (Sep 12, 2018)

I really don't understand how Canon thinks that it is great to have the option to put the ND and CP filters on EF lenses via the adapter yet this isn't possible with the R mount... I highly doubt that a future R mount camera will allow for internal CP and ND filters. Or perhaps there will be? The way I see it, the filter adapters have a limited period of usage - only until the current EF lenses have been rereleased for R...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 12, 2018)

nitram said:


> The way I see it, the filter adapters have a limited period of usage - only until the current EF lenses have been rereleased for R...


The lenses that benefit most are the TS-E 17/4L and the 11-24/4L – the front filter options for them are costly and cumbersome (filters the size of salad and dinner plates, respectively). I suspect those lenses are pretty far down on Canon's priority list. 

Personally, since I use both of those lenses for travel, the filter-adapter is a real plus about the system. I don't plan on getting the EOS R, but I have considered a 5DsR so a high-MP version of the R might be tempting.


----------



## N-VB (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice, BG-E22 for only 490€. It's 2.5 times more expensive than it used to be for 2k$ range cameras


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 12, 2018)

N-VB said:


> Nice, BG-E22 for only 490€. It's 2.5 times more expensive than it used to be for 2k$ range cameras


Another 'advantage' of mirrorless.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 12, 2018)

N-VB said:


> Nice, BG-E22 for only 490€. It's 2.5 times more expensive than it used to be for 2k$ range cameras


Undercharge for camera; overcharge for accessories. It all averages out.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 12, 2018)

Just like Sony and lenses


----------



## 6degrees (Sep 12, 2018)

wrbst said:


> $299 - Circular Polarizing Filter
> $399 - Variable ND Filter up to 9 stops
> 
> The mount is the same and in the near future they will sell filters separately, so you can buy the cheapest mount now and in few months you can buy the filters. There will be cheap 3th party filters for sure.


If just want to buy the adapter with the filter option, but no filter in it for now, how much?


----------



## 6degrees (Sep 12, 2018)

nitram said:


> I really don't understand how Canon thinks that it is great to have the option to put the ND and CP filters on EF lenses via the adapter yet this isn't possible with the R mount... I highly doubt that a future R mount camera will allow for internal CP and ND filters. Or perhaps there will be? The way I see it, the filter adapters have a limited period of usage - only until the current EF lenses have been rereleased for R...


Actually the filter option adapter makes EF lenses very attractive, if not as much as RF lenses. I am thinking to buy Milvus 1.4/25 with the filter capable adapter. I am not even sure I want Milvus 1.4/25 for RF Mount over this configuration,


----------



## dak723 (Sep 12, 2018)

nitram said:


> I really don't understand how Canon thinks that it is great to have the option to put the ND and CP filters on EF lenses via the adapter yet this isn't possible with the R mount... I highly doubt that a future R mount camera will allow for internal CP and ND filters. Or perhaps there will be? The way I see it, the filter adapters have a limited period of usage - only until the current EF lenses have been rereleased for R...



A limited period of usage? If you have the EF lens, then there will be little reason to buy the R version whenever (and if) it is released. The filter adapter sounds interesting enough so that I am considering buying the new R camera, but am looking at buying one or two new EF lenses for it. With the adapter, I won't have to get multiple circular polarizers at different sizes as I do now. While there may be small improvements in the new R lenses compared to the EF originals, it hardly seems worth paying the price of any expensive L lens. The EF lenses with adapter will last me for the next 20 plus years.


----------



## tron (Sep 12, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> The lenses that benefit most are the TS-E 17/4L and the 11-24/4L – the front filter options for them are costly and cumbersome (filters the size of salad and dinner plates, respectively). I suspect those lenses are pretty far down on Canon's priority list.
> 
> Personally, since I use both of those lenses for travel, the filter-adapter is a real plus about the system. I don't plan on getting the EOS R, but I have considered a 5DsR so a high-MP version of the R might be tempting.


I have and enjoy a 5DsR (in addition to 5DIV which I also enjoy). I use it for birding (with 400 and 500mm lenses). I still hope for a 5DsRMkII being announced next year. So I will restrain from getting a high-MP mirrorless version at least until the end of next year...


----------



## adamfilip (Sep 12, 2018)

$500 for the Grip! WTF


----------



## N-VB (Sep 12, 2018)

Meanwhile in Europe:
Eos R + cheapest adaptor : 2 519,99 € = 2,922.47 US$
Eos R + 24-105 F4 : 3 529,99 € = 4,094.17 US$
50mm f1.2 : 2 519,99 € = 2,922.47 US$
28-70 f2 : 3 249 € = 3,768.26 US$
Adaptor with control ring : 229€ = 265.57 US$
Adaptor with CPL: 329€ = 381.56 US$
Adaptor with Vari ND : 449€ = 520.71 US$

We are quite far from the announced prices


----------



## Firillu (Sep 12, 2018)

Pretty sure it will be a long and protracted, and messy switch from EF to RF for some.

I want to buy the 11-24mm but I'm not going to spend that money on a lens with an end of life mount. If I buy an RF lens it won't be compatible with my relatively new EF bodies, 5D IV and 7D II. To complicate things, I'm not even convinced anymore that the advantages of mirrorless are worth the headaches at the moment for me.

I remember when I switched from FD to EF, it was a no brainer, but this time round, not so much, especially with the non-compatiblity with the EOS M system.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Sep 12, 2018)

Why do you think they just announced some very expensive highend ef (the 400 and 600 mm) lenses? Looks like that is a statement of continued commitment to the ef system for some time to come. At least via the converter especially when its output will be similar in quality as the native EF mounts performance


----------



## Firillu (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm sure they won't stop selling EF system from tonight. They kept 'officially selling' film cameras until some years ago too.

But I'm pretty confident their long term plans are the RF system.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> The lenses that benefit most are the TS-E 17/4L and the 11-24/4L – the front filter options for them are costly and cumbersome (filters the size of salad and dinner plates, respectively). I suspect those lenses are pretty far down on Canon's priority list.
> 
> Personally, since I use both of those lenses for travel, the filter-adapter is a real plus about the system. I don't plan on getting the EOS R, but I have considered a 5DsR so a high-MP version of the R might be tempting.


I'm in exactly the same situation, I use the TS-E17 and the 11-24 and the ability to VND the 11-24 for video and polarize the 17 for reflections are huge for me. I've also pontificated the 5DSr for higher resolution on occasions, if a high resolution R came out with decent video capabilities (at least the equal of my 1DX MkII's) then I'd be all in. Now if an R'1DX' and an R'5DSr' came out I'd be torn...


----------



## mensaf (Sep 12, 2018)

I have no complaints about the new body or lens system, but I feel as though the pricing is pretty far off from what we've been expecting. Ordered the 32mm EF-M lens and I'm going to sit tight until they announce another body. I slow down footage a lot and would've bought the new R if it had 4k60, but now I'm just hoping it'll drive down prices of the 1dx mkii in anticipation of its replacement that should be out before the 2020 Olympics.

I wish they'd release a weather-sealed C100 variant. The R was so, so close to being perfect for video shooters.


----------



## hmatthes (Sep 12, 2018)

adamfilip said:


> $500 for the Grip! WTF


It won’t be long until Vella et. al. announce their grips... I chose to wait for them and use “Canon” grip money on glass.


----------



## hmatthes (Sep 12, 2018)

Firillu said:


> I'm sure they won't stop selling EF system from tonight. They kept 'officially selling' film cameras until some years ago too.
> 
> But I'm pretty confident their long term plans are the RF system.


The R system does not make anything obsolete, it is a wonderful addition. 
My 20 year old L glass will still be here in 20 more years unless Canon invents new optics or their newer bodies outresolve these lenses. 
I occasionally shoot film with my old 650 and A2e EOS bodies. 
And my walkabout kit is a 2012 EOS 6D with 1990s 28-105 USM kit lens. The smallest imaginable full frame system with very good image quality. 
Ordered the R last night with RF 24-105L and control adapter for my EF lenses.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 12, 2018)

adamfilip said:


> $500 for the Grip! WTF



That's reasonable. It contains a discrete mirror and that requires space and technology


----------



## vaotix (Sep 12, 2018)

So tempted to put the preorder in for a body and adapter with control ring. Need to wait a little longer until a few more impressions talking about adapted lenses on the body though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2018)

I had one in my cart last night, but while next day shipping for the camera was free, when I added the $99 EF adapter, overnight shipping went to $50. Ordering it separately, the cost to ship the adapter was also high. The same for extra lenses.

I finally decided that I did not see enough advantages to replace my SL-2 with the R as a second camera to my 5D MK IV. I can get a 7% discount by ordering directly from Canon, by using my employee discount from my company, but I prefer to buy from Adorama and support CR.

If the adapter had been bundled, I would have ordered it, but there was no guarantee of getting the adapter along with the camera, and I wanted to use only EF lenses to start as I checked out the body.


----------



## vaotix (Sep 12, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I had one in my cart last night, but while next day shipping for the camera was free, when I added the $99 EF adapter, overnight shipping went to $50. Ordering it separately, the cost to ship the adapter was also high. The same for extra lenses.
> 
> I finally decided that I did not see enough advantages to replace my SL-2 with the R as a second camera to my 5D MK IV. I can get a 7% discount by ordering directly from Canon, by using my employee discount from my company, but I prefer to buy from Adorama and support CR.
> 
> If the adapter had been bundled, I would have ordered it, but there was no guarantee of getting the adapter along with the camera, and I wanted to use only EF lenses to start as I checked out the body.



I'm going to order from Amazon. I can do interest free financing for a year (though, I'll pay it off way before then) and get free shipping.


----------



## renlok (Sep 12, 2018)

Am I reading this wrong, Its $1 more if you buy the EOS-R with the 24-105 Combo vs buying it separately?
Does the combo come with something extra?


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 12, 2018)

N-VB said:


> Meanwhile in Europe:
> Eos R + cheapest adaptor : 2 519,99 € = 2,922.47 US$
> Eos R + 24-105 F4 : 3 529,99 € = 4,094.17 US$
> 50mm f1.2 : 2 519,99 € = 2,922.47 US$
> ...


 

 Let me know what I can buy for you and ship over there directly to you.


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 12, 2018)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> Why do you think they just announced some very expensive highend ef (the 400 and 600 mm) lenses? Looks like that is a statement of continued commitment to the ef system for some time to come. At least via the converter especially when its output will be similar in quality as the native EF mounts performance



Just imagine either of those new lenses (400mm or 600mm) mounted on a new EOS R with the new EF - R adapter enabling extra electronic control of the lens via the adapter... with all of those focus points available.


----------



## Takingshots (Sep 12, 2018)

I have 3 EF lens. Question - Would you go for the basic adapter or the one with control ring (slightly more expensive)? Your thoughts?


----------



## peterzuehlke (Sep 12, 2018)

adamfilip said:


> $500 for the Grip! WTF


because it's such a small camera, maybe it needs a really big expensive grip HaHa


----------



## peterzuehlke (Sep 12, 2018)

Firillu said:


> Pretty sure it will be a long and protracted, and messy switch from EF to RF for some.
> 
> I want to buy the 11-24mm but I'm not going to spend that money on a lens with an end of life mount. If I buy an RF lens it won't be compatible with my relatively new EF bodies, 5D IV and 7D II. To complicate things, I'm not even convinced anymore that the advantages of mirrorless are worth the headaches at the moment for me.
> 
> I remember when I switched from FD to EF, it was a no brainer, but this time round, not so much, especially with the non-compatiblity with the EOS M system.


Totally agree. I still have a F1n and FD lenses in a closet somewhere, and shoot with Sony mirroless often, alongside my 5d4. In low light mirrorless just don't seem to have the performance. (they switch over to contrast detect AF kinda early for me) I think there maybe an advantage to a separate AF sensor with a few big sites vs all those tiny ones on the main image sensor. Looking forward to an AF shoot out between the "R" and a 5D4 or 1dxII. Also don't care for EVFs on sunny wide DR days. (for my Sony anyway, with last year's technology)


----------



## dak723 (Sep 12, 2018)

Takingshots said:


> I have 3 EF lens. Question - Would you go for the basic adapter or the one with control ring (slightly more expensive)? Your thoughts?



The control ring can only be set for 4 things: 

Shutter speed
Lens aperture
ISO
Exposure compensation
In all likelihood, I would not choose the adapter with the control ring for my shooting preferences, but I will reserve my final decision until I can actually handle the camera and see what buttons I can customize to set ISO and exposure compensation.


----------



## KrisK (Sep 12, 2018)

Takingshots said:


> I have 3 EF lens. Question - Would you go for the basic adapter or the one with control ring (slightly more expensive)? Your thoughts?



From a usability POV, I'm thinking the CR adapter might make EF and RF lenses behave more similarly. Otherwise every time you swap, you'll have to adapt to re-mapped controls.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 12, 2018)

Canon EOS R100 is up, soon...




Same sensor as 5D mk IV
Unknown FPS, unknown video, larger touch panel.


----------



## fullstop (Sep 12, 2018)

crashpc said:


> Canon EOS R100 is up, soon...
> 
> View attachment 180359
> 
> ...



hahaha. Photoshopped R-mount onto an EOS M6. You won't fool us so easily.


----------



## The Supplanter (Sep 12, 2018)

vaotix said:


> So tempted to put the preorder in for a body and adapter with control ring. Need to wait a little longer until a few more impressions talking about adapted lenses on the body though.


I'm in the same boat. So tempted....



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I had one in my cart last night, but while next day shipping for the camera was free, when I added the $99 EF adapter, overnight shipping went to $50. Ordering it separately, the cost to ship the adapter was also high. The same for extra lenses.
> 
> I finally decided that I did not see enough advantages to replace my SL-2 with the R as a second camera to my 5D MK IV. I can get a 7% discount by ordering directly from Canon, by using my employee discount from my company, but I prefer to buy from Adorama and support CR.
> 
> If the adapter had been bundled, I would have ordered it, but there was no guarantee of getting the adapter along with the camera, and I wanted to use only EF lenses to start as I checked out the body.


I also had one in my cart. Just couldn't pull the trigger though. Maybe I should since this would replace my aging 70D.



Takingshots said:


> I have 3 EF lens. Question - Would you go for the basic adapter or the one with control ring (slightly more expensive)? Your thoughts?


_IF_ I buy one, I'm getting the control ring adapter for no reason other than I can.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 12, 2018)

fullstop said:


> hahaha. Photoshopped R-mount onto an EOS M6. You won't fool us so easily.



Close, but no:
No photoshop
Different dimensions (mostly width) - see good space around the grip.
RF mount would not fit EOS M6 this nice.
Quite a few differences made - front sensors, writings, lens release button, main sensor color and more... Controls are same, indeed.

But yes, having fun! 
That is the camera I would preorder for $1299 instead of possibly oncoming Sony A7R II...

This is how it would go against M6 and EOS R:




Not much bigger. Slap pancake 28mm R f/2.0 lens on it and you´re good to go. That would be my EDC heaven.


----------



## fullstop (Sep 12, 2018)

crashpc said:


> Close, but no:
> No photoshop



Give it up. It is nothing but a photoshopped M6.

your fake camera:







EOS M6





55mm filter lens nicely matches shopped in 54mm RF mount. And yes, the shopper has elongated the camera body a bit. That's all. lol.


----------



## fullstop (Sep 12, 2018)

crashpc said:


> Not much bigger. Slap pancake 28mm R f/2.0 lens on it and you´re good to go. That would be my EDC heaven.



I agree here. It would be exactly the camera size I'd like for FF mirrorfree. Provided it has a Sony-style pop-up EVF. If no EVF ... not interested.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2018)

renlok said:


> Am I reading this wrong, Its $1 more if you buy the EOS-R with the 24-105 Combo vs buying it separately?
> Does the combo come with something extra?


It adds $50 to that total for next day shipping, if you order them separately, they may arrive weeks apart as well.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 12, 2018)

fullstop: No, try yourself - to slap properly scaled R mount onto the M6. It really does not fit. I had to upscale the camera, as you can see in previous image.
And no photoshop involved. It was MSpaint and pixel work. :-D Had too much time on hand today.

Too bad Canon is not like that. Sony is almost on the way.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2018)

vaotix said:


> I'm going to order from Amazon. I can do interest free financing for a year (though, I'll pay it off way before then) and get free shipping.


I own a business that sells on Amazon prime, and buy a ton of gear from Amazon, but I once pre-ordered a camera from them, they cancelled all the pre-orders after a couple of months because of a typo in their listing, and left me hanging. That plus reading over and over about those who pre-ordered not getting cameras for weeks after I had mine from Adorama made me decide to avoid that again. Good Luck.


----------



## magarity (Sep 12, 2018)

vaotix said:


> I'm going to order from Amazon. I can do interest free financing for a year (though, I'll pay it off way before then) and get free shipping.


When ordering big ticket items from Amazon anyway please use smile.amazon.com and support your favorite non profit organization.


----------



## tmroper (Sep 12, 2018)

6degrees said:


> Actually the filter option adapter makes EF lenses very attractive, if not as much as RF lenses. I am thinking to buy Milvus 1.4/25 with the filter capable adapter. I am not even sure I want Milvus 1.4/25 for RF Mount over this configuration,


Yeah, maybe Canon's thinking on this is, it's more for video shooters who are using manual focus lenses. But variable NDs and their convenience are what's popular for that right now, so who knows.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 12, 2018)

So the camera + 24-105 kit is 1$ more expensive than buying them separately. 
Canon logic.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 12, 2018)

blackcoffee17 said:


> So the camera + 24-105 kit is 1$ more expensive than buying them separately.
> Canon logic.


You should definitely order them separately so you can save the 0.029%.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 12, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> You should definitely order them separately so you can save the 0.029%.



Thats not the point, don't be so defensive. Buying a kit is usually a bit cheaper than buying separately, at least it was until now. Then why should i buy a kit. For example the resale value of the lens is a bit better if not in a whitebox.

Would have been nice a $100 discount if buying a kit


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2018)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Thats not the point, don't be so defensive.


Thanks for the explanation, Captain Obvious. Really, really helpful.


----------



## vaotix (Sep 13, 2018)

magarity said:


> When ordering big ticket items from Amazon anyway please use smile.amazon.com and support your favorite non profit organization.



Good reminder. I have that set up. Will try to remember to do that. Thanks.


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 13, 2018)

blackcoffee17 said:


> So the camera + 24-105 kit is 1$ more expensive than buying them separately.
> Canon logic.



Excellent logic.
Canon finally caught on to the retail skimmers that were selling white box lenses.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Sep 13, 2018)

Takingshots said:


> I have 3 EF lens. Question - Would you go for the basic adapter or the one with control ring (slightly more expensive)? Your thoughts?


I’d get the control ring. I personally would set the control ring to ISO. It’s always a pain on my 1DX2 to hit the ISO button then roll the control dial to change. 

I really want to get this body, the 35mm and control ring adapter but probably going to wait until the first price drop and firmware update to enable all the coming soon features. 

Would have been an instant preorder if there was 4k60, 1080p120 and no 4K crop. Oh I guess the 720p120 is pretty useless since there is no autofocus. (WHY CANON? My 1DX2 does all this!)


----------



## Firillu (Sep 13, 2018)

hmatthes said:


> The R system does not make anything obsolete,



It is not as simple. RF lenses are not compatible with EF bodies. If in the future you want to use a full frame mirrorless, and an APS-c mirorless for speed, like I use the 7DMkII today for wildlife, lenses will not be compatible eighter.

Unless they will have a full frame mirrorless that can dumb itself down for speed and eliminate the M system completley, ut that's unlikely.

As I said earlier, when 30 years ago I switched from FD to EF, it was an easy choice for me as I could see so many benefits. This time round the benefits are not straightforward, or enough, and there is a fair bit of trade off too like battery life, and EVF.

Of course I haven't tested the R's EVF but can only assume that it can't be as good as an optical viewfinder for my work. For others it may be ok I guess.

For the time being I have to keep on using EF anyway, but RF is the future for sure. I just can't justify buying expensive lenses in EF mount.


----------



## longzheart (Sep 13, 2018)

6degrees said:


> If just want to buy the adapter with the filter option, but no filter in it for now, how much?


we have to droped in any 1 of filter to work


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Sep 13, 2018)

hmatthes said:


> It won’t be long until Vella et. al. announce their grips... I chose to wait for them and use “Canon” grip money on glass.


Looks like they made the battery grip signals digital instead of simple analog contacts like before (it is now also firmware upgradable - see video).
Would be a lot more difficult for Chinese firms to make clones now, as they would have to reverse engineer the digital signal (that may also be protected).
So Canon can now ask what they want for the battery grip as there will be no clone any time soon...


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Sep 13, 2018)

N-VB said:


> Meanwhile in Europe:
> Eos R + cheapest adaptor : 2 519,99 € = 2,922.47 US$
> Eos R + 24-105 F4 : 3 529,99 € = 4,094.17 US$
> 50mm f1.2 : 2 519,99 € = 2,922.47 US$
> ...



Indeed, in Europe prices are always more expensive.
But at least this price is sales TAX included and 2 year warranty.


----------



## nitram (Sep 13, 2018)

N-VB said:


> Meanwhile in Europe:
> Eos R + 24-105 F4 : 3 529,99 € = 4,094.17 US$
> 
> We are quite far from the announced prices



In Switzerland, I am seeing the EOS R + EF EOS R Adapter + 24-105 F4 for a total of 3730 USD.


----------



## reinhardkoehler (Sep 13, 2018)

N-VB said:


> Meanwhile in Europe:
> 
> Eos R + 24-105 F4 : 3 529,99 € = 4,094.17 US$
> 
> ...



N-VB, unfortunately I can't see where you're from in Europe. However it looks to me as if you are omitting some factors that make European pricing quite different from prices in the US market.

Let me explain at one of the examples that you quoted:
Eos R + 24-105 F4 : 3 529,99 € = 4,094.17 US$ whereas CR quotes 3.399 USD.

If you work under the assumption that retail price in the US is the same as in Euros as it usually is, you need to know that the US often show net prices excluding tax if any and you need to add that up for yourself. In the US there is no VAT (MwSt) as we know it in the European Union, but a GST (goods and services tax), that cannot be deducted as input tax when purchased by a business but adds up to the cost. So you won't get a net taxation of the last user as it is in Europe.

If there is a GST and how high it is depends on the state you are actually in, but for competive reasons it will not be levied if the good in question is sold outside the state in question.

So let's take one of your exmples EOS % + 24-105 F4: US net price (if bought at the store of B&H in NY, they would levy an additional 8.25% GST which we are going to neglect for now)
3.399 vs the European (you didn't mention which country) 4.094,17 converted to USD. Delta is 695,17 USD. that is 20.5%
So by the tax rate of 20% and .5% exchange rate effects I would guess you are from Austria.

BTW if you go to B&H internet site and use their shipping cost tool, they tell you for customs and tax (that is Import VAT), you'd pay to Austria 750 USD and 709 USD. So the 1% point more VAT in Austria is noticeable.

The same effect is if you take the German price at Calcumet: gross price including 19% VAT: 3.499 EUR VAT exluded: net price:* 2.940,33 EUR*
vs the quoted price of yours in Austria including 20% VAT: 3.529,99 EUR: VAT excluded net price: *2.941,65 EUR*, just about the same base price:

*CONSEQUENCE: The only thing you complain about is MwST / VAT. But this can't be helped.*
*And that price depends on the country you live in.*


----------



## LetsStewIt (Sep 13, 2018)

Waits for Cyber Monday sells.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 13, 2018)

Not tempted to pre-order at all. Honestly, I want to see what the high end model will offer. The 28-70 f/2L is the only thing tempting me to go R. No rush. My gear doesn't hold me back at all. I hold my gear back a bunch!


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 14, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> I'm in exactly the same situation, I use the TS-E17 and the 11-24 and the ability to VND the 11-24 for video and polarize the 17 for reflections are huge for me. I've also pontificated the 5DSr for higher resolution on occasions, if a high resolution R came out with decent video capabilities (at least the equal of my 1DX MkII's) then I'd be all in. Now if an R'1DX' and an R'5DSr' came out I'd be torn...



The filter mount adapters are incredibly innovative and a clever motivator for people to use adapted lenses- but without high quality 4K video there just is no reason for me to buy the R and use them. And it seems a lot of photographers on here will wait for a higher res version of the camera. 

If Canon is smart, they'll make a high MP version and a video centric, high ISO (low MP) version as Sony has done. That would give a camera version to everyone and they can continue increase their marketshare.


----------



## Oo2rol4life7oo (Sep 14, 2018)

Jumping ship


----------



## BurningPlatform (Sep 14, 2018)

N-VB said:


> Meanwhile in Europe:
> Eos R + cheapest adaptor : 2 519,99 € = 2,922.47 US$
> ....
> We are quite far from the announced prices


Adorama delivers to Europe. Adorama prices are without VAT, you'll have to pay the VAT to your own country. E.g. shipping to Finland $77,50. Total price $2376,50, add VAT 24 % and you get $2946.50. Total price in EUR is €2518,00 (approximate). And the European package includes the 99$ adapter., which the U:S: package does not. Not that bad. In Finland the standard price seems to be €2650 with the adapter. No point i ordering from the U.S.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 14, 2018)

Oo2rol4life7oo said:


> Jumping ship



Same here....


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 14, 2018)

Oo2rol4life7oo said:


> Jumping ship


And you've come on here just to tell us that? WOW!
I presume you are jumping from


----------



## reinhardkoehler (Sep 14, 2018)

BurningPlatform said:


> Adorama delivers to Europe. Adorama prices are without VAT, you'll have to pay the VAT to your own country. E.g. shipping to Finland $77,50. Total price $2376,50, add VAT 24 % and you get $2946.50. Total price in EUR is €2518,00 (approximate). And the European package includes the 99$ adapter., which the U:S: package does not. Not that bad. In Finland the standard price seems to be €2650 with the adapter. No point i ordering from the U.S.


Exactly, that's what I explained with my previous post adressed to the assumedly Austrian guy. 

You are perfectly right. Cause if importing from US makes you pay customs and import VAT on the customs amount and the price on Shipping & Handling as well.
B&H has that tool that tells you the extra price for S&H and Customs and VAT. Always results more expensive than the mere VAT in our respective European home country.

Then there is the extra issue about warranty. Does a US warranty help us in Europe. Nope, since the European warranty usually is longer (e.g. Germany 2 years), than it is in the U.S.

So I concur with you to buy domestically.


----------



## reinhardkoehler (Sep 14, 2018)

kaptainkatsu said:


> I’d get the control ring. I personally would set the control ring to ISO. It’s always a pain on my 1DX2 to hit the ISO button then roll the control dial to change.
> 
> I really want to get this body, the 35mm and control ring adapter but probably going to wait until the first price drop and firmware update to enable all the coming soon features.
> 
> Would have been an instant preorder if there was 4k60, 1080p120 and no 4K crop. Oh I guess the 720p120 is pretty useless since there is no autofocus. (WHY CANON? My 1DX2 does all this!)


If I caught this correctly, the firmware update will be available before the equipment hits the retailers... so you only need to wait for the price to drop


----------



## ThomsA (Sep 14, 2018)

I guess a lot of us are looking for a good translation of this web page:

https://www.nokishita-camera.com/2018/09/2018914.html

They mention a lot of new bodies / fake bodies / test bodies / ... - and "2019".


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 14, 2018)

ThomsA said:


> I guess a lot of us are looking for a good translation of this web page:
> 
> https://www.nokishita-camera.com/2018/09/2018914.html
> 
> They mention a a lot of new bodies / fake bodies / test bodies / ... - and "2019".



I am sure CR guy will post it when he wakes up, but here goes anyway. It has a FF mirrorless, APS-C mirrorless and what may be the 7D3.



*K433*

Mirror-less camera
Full size
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Maximum image size of test machine: 6240 x 4160
Probably will be released within 1 year

*K435*

Single-lens reflex camera
APS-C
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Battery level indication is displayed in 4 levels (same as 9000 D etc.)
Maximum image size of test machine: 6000 × 4000
Probably released in 2019

*K436*

Single-lens reflex camera
APS-C
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Battery level indication is displayed in 4 levels (same as 9000 D etc.)
Maximum image size of test machine: 6000 × 4000
Probably released in 2019

*K437*

Single-lens reflex camera
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Battery level indicator is displayed in six levels (same as 5D Mark IV etc.)
Maximum image size of test machine: 6960 × 4640
Probably released in 2019 or later

*EC804*

Compact digital camera
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Powershot G series

*EC 805*

Compact digital camera
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed

*EC808*

Compact digital camera
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Powershot G series

*EC 811*

Mirror-less camera
APS-C
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Maximum image size of test machine: 6000 × 4000
Probably released in 2019

*EC 812*

Mirror-less camera
APS-C
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Maximum image size of test machine: 6000 × 4000
Probably released in 2019 or later


----------



## ThomsA (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks, so far so good. Yet, there is also some text in a box below the list ...


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 14, 2018)

Demanding aren't you 



> Please note that it is different from the model number registered for radio wave authentication (Model number is a human identifier written on the bottom of the camera and label on the back of the LCD, and the device ID is the identifier for the computer in the firmware).
> 
> K433 is another type of full size mirrorless registered for radio wave authentication, K435 and K436 are similar to test data, so it is 9000D and Kiss X 9i (or Kiss X 9) successor.
> Although there is data attached to the EF - S lens at K437, it is unknown whether it is APS - C or full size at the present time (70D or 80D is most similar to the test content).
> Is EC 811 and EC 812 EOS M series? Since the data is still small, the number of pixels may be dummy data.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 14, 2018)

Oo2rol4life7oo said:


> Jumping ship


Bye.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 14, 2018)

crashpc said:


> Same here....


Bye. 

Nobody cares.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 14, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Bye.
> 
> Nobody cares.



Seems you do care enough.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 14, 2018)

crashpc said:


> Seems you do care enough.


Yes I really care, I am heartbroken you don't find enough in the Canon eco system to be able to achieve the image capture you are capable of, but am very glad you have found a manufacturer who has created a camera system that will leave your creativity unfettered. 

Of course your decision has no effect on me, my creativity, my gear selection, or any other aspect of my life and me replying to your comment really shouldn't make you feel like I care about you, I don't know who you are, I don't know what images you make and I don't know if you are telling the truth or not. I certainly don't know if your opinion is something I should respect or put any weight behind. My comment was a throwaway follow up to your throwaway comment that took a couple of seconds as I sat in a waiting room, however I do have a history that you can look up, I have posted hundreds of illustrative images from which anybody can discern what level of authority and relevance they can give any other comments I make.

As a related side issue, it occurred to me the other day that people like to moan about and belittle almost everything that comes out, cameras, phones etc etc, I wondered why things are wrapped in so much negativity whereas things used to be looked at with interest and thoughtful assessment of new features and capabilities. I think the truth is people need an excuse to not buy stuff because they aren't actually in the market for those things anyway, _'I'd get it if it had this'_ is a perpetual comment and costs nothing but makes you think you appear as though your opinion has some relevance.


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 14, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes I really care, I am heartbroken you don't find enough in the Canon eco system to be able to achieve the image capture you are capable of, but am very glad you have found a manufacturer who has created a camera system that will leave your creativity unfettered.
> 
> Of course your decision has no effect on me, my creativity, my gear selection, or any other aspect of my life and me replying to your comment really shouldn't make you feel like I care about you, I don't know who you are, I don't know what images you make and I don't know if you are telling the truth or not. I certainly don't know if your opinion is something I should respect or put any weight behind. My comment was a throwaway follow up to your throwaway comment that took a couple of seconds as I sat in a waiting room, however I do have a history that you can look up, I have posted hundreds of illustrative images from which anybody can discern what level of authority and relevance they can give any other comments I make.
> 
> As a related side issue, it occurred to me the other day that people like to moan about and belittle almost everything that comes out, cameras, phones etc etc, I wondered why things are wrapped in so much negativity whereas things used to be looked at with interest and thoughtful assessment of new features and capabilities. I think the truth is people need an excuse to not buy stuff because they aren't actually in the market for those things anyway, _'I'd get it if it had this'_ is a perpetual comment and costs nothing but makes you think you appear as though your opinion has some relevance.




OUCH, crashpc got scratched by the cartoon stuffed kitty toy.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 14, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> OUCH, crashpc got scratched by the cartoon stuffed kitty toy.


I'm more than just a stuffed kitty toy, I eat lasagne and I have a pet Pookie that I can play with whenever I want.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> As a related side issue, it occurred to me the other day that people like to moan about and belittle almost everything that comes out...


Yes, the EOS R is too belittle for me, I want it to bebig. If only it was the size of a 1D X, I'd buy it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 14, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, the EOS R is too belittle for me, I want it to bebig. If only it was the size of a 1D X, I'd buy it.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Sep 14, 2018)

About jumping ship... Maybe this is a good time, maybe not. The more interesting future Canon lenses will probably be RF mount, and they will not be adaptable to e.g. Sony without additional glass. 2mm of flange distance difference is not enough to build an adapter. And the throat on Sony is narrower, the largest aperture lenses would probably not work fully open anyway.

But with your existing Canon lenses, well, it is anyone's choice.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 14, 2018)

Awww. That is cute. 
Anyway, I bought A7R to find out. Maybe it turns to be a bad ecosystem, and I´ll scratch my head some more. 
But for now? Weeeeeeeee 36Mpx FF for less than $1000. According to last leaks, Canon is not going to touch it even in 2019. So that makes it quite safe bet that I won´t switch back in half a year...


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 14, 2018)

crashpc said:


> Awww. That is cute.
> Anyway, I bought A7R to find out. Maybe it turns to be a bad ecosystem, and I´ll scratch my head some more.
> But for now? Weeeeeeeee 36Mpx FF for less than $1000. According to last leaks, Canon is not going to touch it even in 2019. So that makes it quite safe bet that I won´t switch back in half a year...



Touch 36mp or the $1000?

I think the $1000 is a safe bet.

I think you are right, Canon will not release a 36mp camera next year.
It will be 50 plus.

Have fun chasing the rainbow.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 14, 2018)

crashpc said:


> Awww. That is cute.
> Anyway, I bought A7R to find out. Maybe it turns to be a bad ecosystem, and I´ll scratch my head some more.
> But for now? Weeeeeeeee 36Mpx FF for less than $1000. According to last leaks, Canon is not going to touch it even in 2019. So that makes it quite safe bet that I won´t switch back in half a year...


I'd love it if you could post some pictures you take with the Sony, especially the ones you feel you could not have got with your FF Canon. Now that would be interesting, for sure Canon don't give you a secondhand FF 36MP option, the question then becomes what can actually be done with it?


----------



## crashpc (Sep 14, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> Touch 36mp or the $1000?
> 
> I think the $1000 is a safe bet.
> 
> ...



Didn´t understand to the question...
36Mpx FF for less than $1000. That´s what I meant.
Well, it might be +50, but for what sacrifice, what price, what size and weight, what available lenses, what video, what Canon bragging righs, what DR of the sensor, what, what what...


----------



## crashpc (Sep 14, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> I'd love it if you could post some pictures you take with the Sony, especially the ones you feel you could not have got with your FF Canon. Now that would be interesting, for sure Canon don't give you a secondhand FF 36MP option, the question then becomes what can actually be done with it?



That is very broad question, taking into account many life situations.
My current M6 paired with 22mm f/2 is my EDC and daily driver. 

Sony A7R setup is not that much bigger. With Canon, There would be NO IMAGES in the comparison, as it is either out of price (rather value) reach, and also I would not take it with me so often, so no images would be taken. So we´re close comparing to images to "no images".
Where the comparison can be made is with the M6. 
And that is the one I´m going to try...


----------



## ScottO (Sep 14, 2018)

Good luck with your Sony A7R, Over the last few years we’ve had a number of Sony’s in including the A7R and none of them have worked out for us. The ergonomics on all were lacking, Color science was lacking, Menus were terrible, and we found them less than reliable . But if it works for you great .

While I am pretty much retired now I’m in with both feet On the EOS R.

Viva the revolution


----------



## tmroper (Sep 15, 2018)

I just watched a YouTube video on the R, and it showed a feature I don't think other mirrorless cameras have: a "curtain" that covers the sensor when the camera is off (reminisent of the old "dark slides" on MF and LF cameras). I think it was here on Canon Rumors where the idea of this kind of thing was discussed in general, and it's pretty good to finally see a company implementing what seems like a common sense way to help keep the sensor clean. I suspect we'll see a lot of other little things that are very appreciated, if not written and argued about.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 15, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Why is there no break when buying the 24-105 F4 kit??? Granted, it's only $1.00 but you get a better deal buying separate. R body $2299 + 24-105 F4 $1099 = $3398.00 vs $3399.00 for kit. Kits are supposed to be cheaper. Here, you're penalized a dollar. Makes no sense.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 15, 2018)

vaotix said:


> So tempted to put the preorder in for a body and adapter with control ring. Need to wait a little longer until a few more impressions talking about adapted lenses on the body though.


Concur. Show us photos comparing R with new RF 24-105 side by side with R + adapter + Gen 2 EF 24-105 so we can make a more informed decision.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 15, 2018)

blackcoffee17 said:


> So the camera + 24-105 kit is 1$ more expensive than buying them separately.
> Canon logic.


I saw that, also. Go figure. However, that is prob more the retailers fault than Canon's.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 15, 2018)

BurningPlatform said:


> Adorama delivers to Europe. Adorama prices are without VAT, you'll have to pay the VAT to your own country. E.g. shipping to Finland $77,50. Total price $2376,50, add VAT 24 % and you get $2946.50. Total price in EUR is €2518,00 (approximate). And the European package includes the 99$ adapter., which the U:S: package does not. Not that bad. In Finland the standard price seems to be €2650 with the adapter. No point i ordering from the U.S.


We Americans are jealous of your pricing which includes the adapter.


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 16, 2018)

Everyone on these forums: "I'll wait for the high megapixel version"

umm since when is 30mp not enough for you? Billboard size prints not big enough?


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 16, 2018)

aa_angus said:


> Everyone on these forums: "I'll wait for the high megapixel version"
> 
> umm since when is 30mp not enough for you? Billboard size prints not big enough?



I'm looking to upgrade my current summer macro setup: M1 + MP-E65 + MT24. I'd like to move to FF to make the MP-E a bit wider, I've run unto hornet and parasitic wasps that are *slightly* too big for 1:1 on APS-C. But for most of my pictures I stay between 1x and 2x to keep the DoF and working distance big enough and crop in post. 
The R would give me ~11MP in the area of the frame where I now have ~18MP. So, for me, the perfect upgrade would be an R with 46+MP. 

OTOH, I've made decent progress with mounting a 270EX and 430EX off camera with enough diffusion to get nice shots of such "large" subjects with a 100 and 150mm macro lens on a 7D1.

The MP-E + MT24 combo is very compact fits into tighter spaces than the 100mm + 430EX, and with exposure sim enabled it gives me a much brighter picture on the LCD than the OVF.


----------



## Talys (Sep 17, 2018)

Huh. Cool. Seems like in Canada you get the basic adapter thrown in for free, whether you get the kit or body. 

Since there is not any savings, I will pass on the RF 24-105, at least on pre-order.


----------



## Talys (Sep 17, 2018)

crashpc said:


> Didn´t understand to the question...
> 36Mpx FF for less than $1000. That´s what I meant.
> Well, it might be +50, but for what sacrifice, what price, what size and weight, what available lenses, what video, what Canon bragging righs, what DR of the sensor, what, what what...



Good luck with the A7R. If I were shopping for a "cheaper" used Sony FF, I would have gone for an R2, as they seem to be quite plentiful; they seem to be close to the USD $1k mark. R2 was a pretty big improvement over R1. I passed on a used one in reasonable condition for significantly less than that (mostly because, what would I do with a Sony body? I would then need to buy Sony lenses..).


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 17, 2018)

Why is a battery Grip 25% of the cost of the camera so I noticed no joystick. Weird because I think it is needed and does that mean it is gone for good or there will be another grip with one if they ever make a high end mirrorless. Then is that grip going to be $700. The pricing is weird for a somewhat lower end "prosumer" camera. Everything is just so expensive in relation to the body's price. At this point I have to say again who is this marketed for because you definitely have to have a lot of money to go native RF everything and save a lot more if you just got a grey market or import 5dmkiv with comparative lenses.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 17, 2018)

hmatthes said:


> It won’t be long until Vella et. al. announce their grips... I chose to wait for them and use “Canon” grip money on glass.


 How do you know? sometimes a tech refresh also hinders 3rd parties with new software and just a new physical design that is hard to reverse engineer. If you dont know but as of new there are no 3rd party c300 mk ii batteries. SO people are forced to buy overpriced canon ones for like 250-500 dollars. Cha-ching.....


----------



## crashpc (Sep 17, 2018)

Talys said:


> Good luck with the A7R. If I were shopping for a "cheaper" used Sony FF, I would have gone for an R2, as they seem to be quite plentiful; they seem to be close to the USD $1k mark. R2 was a pretty big improvement over R1. I passed on a used one in reasonable condition for significantly less than that (mostly because, what would I do with a Sony body? I would then need to buy Sony lenses..).



In Europe, cheapest A7R II is for like $1600 and new for $1700. So I will certainly go for new if Sony ecosystem turns to be usable for me.
Not a problem. I´m planning the jump If I´m happy with the pancake 35mm setup.


----------



## Talys (Sep 17, 2018)

RayValdez360 said:


> Why is a battery Grip 25% of the cost of the camera so I noticed no joystick. Weird because I think it is needed and does that mean it is gone for good or there will be another grip with one if they ever make a high end mirrorless. Then is that grip going to be $700. The pricing is weird for a somewhat lower end "prosumer" camera. Everything is just so expensive in relation to the body's price. At this point I have to say again who is this marketed for because you definitely have to have a lot of money to go native RF everything and save a lot more if you just got a grey market or import 5dmkiv with comparative lenses.


The question is for me is less the cost, and more so, how does the camera feel gripless? I will be happy with a 1 battery EOS R, and I don't do a lot of portrait orientation shots. However, I do want the camera to feel good in my hand; on a A7R3, a grip is practically a requirement for a long period of shooting.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 17, 2018)

Firillu said:


> I'm sure they won't stop selling EF system from tonight. They kept 'officially selling' film cameras until some years ago too.
> 
> But I'm pretty confident their long term plans are the RF system.



I think it's too early to say - for us and them. It all depends on how well these cameras sell.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 17, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> You should definitely order them separately so you can save the 0.029%.



For what it's worth, here in the UK, the preorder price for lens kit (24-105) is £199 cheaper than buying the body and lens separately (the basic adaptor is bundled either way).


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 17, 2018)

scyrene said:


> I think it's too early to say - for us and them. It all depends on how well these cameras sell.


This system is the future. It is superior to the EF and the first glass is better and the new camera has a lot of better futures than the other cameras. They just dont want to say it.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 17, 2018)

RayValdez360 said:


> This system is the future. It is superior to the EF and the first glass is better and the new camera has a lot of better futures than the other cameras. They just dont want to say it.



It may be. Not everything that is better is a commercial success, though they will have put a lot of thought and marketing expertise into it, so it probably will be. But FF is always a minority subset of the ILC market, and the real question at this point is what the future of crop is. It doesn't make much sense to me for the RF mount to be used, as it adds unnecessary bulk and the lenses will mostly be more expensive than EF-M. So even if the EOS R represents the mid term future of FF for Canon, it's not the only future.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 25, 2018)

aa_angus said:


> Everyone on these forums: "I'll wait for the high megapixel version"
> 
> umm since when is 30mp not enough for you? Billboard size prints not big enough?


Billboards don't need high resolutions because you view them from so far away







High MP are very useful for archival purposes and if you print large, 20" x 30" and 24" x 36", and view those prints closely. I do both so am looking forwards to a 5DSr MkII or high MP mirrorless.


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 26, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Billboards don't need high resolutions because you view them from so far away
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like a Sony body might satisfy your cravings. 30MP is the sweet spot.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 26, 2018)

aa_angus said:


> Sounds like a Sony body might satisfy your cravings. 30MP is the sweet spot.


No splitting my system would not satisfy me and why would I settle for 30MP for archival purposes when I could more easily get 50MP?

Go troll somebody else.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Sep 28, 2018)

renlok said:


> Am I reading this wrong, Its $1 more if you buy the EOS-R with the 24-105 Combo vs buying it separately?
> Does the combo come with something extra?



From what has been discussed, Canon most likely does this for a few reasons. One of which is to prevent retailers from getting the reduced price kits early on, separating the lens from it and trying to sell the body and lens separately at full MSRP. It's also a way for Canon to cash in a bit more on early demand before reducing the price a few months down the line.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Sep 28, 2018)

adamfilip said:


> $500 for the Grip! WTF



Agreed, that is a bit high atm but will most likely come down in price as time goes on. Also, be happy Canon made a full functioning grip for the EOS R. The Nikon Z series optional grip is just a battery pack with no buttons or control wheels.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Sep 28, 2018)

fullstop said:


> Give it up. It is nothing but a photoshopped M6.
> 
> your fake camera:
> 
> ...



He did a decent photoshop job, but not fooling anyone here haha. And even if that was real, the grip is far to small to handle the much larger RF lenses.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Sep 28, 2018)

Just a heads up for anyone in Canada who has pre-ordered:

http://www.canon.ca/en/Features/EOS-R/EOS-R-Pre-Order

Canon is giving away a jacket, wrist strap and EF-R adapter for free, if you pre-ordered from an authorized dealer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes, I am thinking of pre-ordering from Canada.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 1, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> No splitting my system would not satisfy me and why would I settle for 30MP for archival purposes when I could more easily get 50MP?
> 
> Go troll somebody else.



Gosh, so easily offended..take it easy. I believe there is a 50MP camera in Canon's current range that may satisfy your specialist needs. No need for that to become the norm, as working with such large files is typically a waste of resources and provides no advantage for 90% of photographers. Especially if you shoot a lot. "Archival purposes"? That's exactly what someone who doesn't take photos would say. Are you scared of your camera being "beaten" by others on a spec sheet? 30MP images won't be visible in 30 years. At all. In the future, it will be impossible to view _any_ photo ever shot previously


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 1, 2018)

aa_angus said:


> Gosh, so easily offended..take it easy. I believe there is a 50MP camera in Canon's current range that may satisfy your specialist needs. No need for that to become the norm, as working with such large files is typically a waste of resources and provides no advantage for 90% of photographers. Especially if you shoot a lot. "Archival purposes"? That's exactly what someone who doesn't take photos would say. Are you scared of your camera being "beaten" by others on a spec sheet? 30MP images won't be visible in 30 years. At all. In the future, it will be impossible to view _any_ photo ever shot previously


Yes because that is what my posting history says of me...


----------



## Yakodzun (Oct 4, 2018)

nitram said:


> I really don't understand how Canon thinks that it is great to have the option to put the ND and CP filters on EF lenses via the adapter yet this isn't possible with the R mount... I highly doubt that a future R mount camera will allow for internal CP and ND filters. Or perhaps there will be? The way I see it, the filter adapters have a limited period of usage - only until the current EF lenses have been rereleased for R...





N-VB said:


> Meanwhile in Europe:
> Eos R + cheapest adaptor : 2 519,99 € = 2,922.47 US$
> Eos R + 24-105 F4 : 3 529,99 € = 4,094.17 US$
> 50mm f1.2 : 2 519,99 € = 2,922.47 US$
> ...


I’ve already ordered EOS R body in Russia and here the price is about 2400$ with ef-adapter.


----------

